# Loom Knitted Rainbow Blanket - S Loom



## diane403

Made this for my husbands nephew who is getting married next weekend.


----------



## Janallyn

Wow


----------



## Charlotte80

Wow is right.


----------



## diane403

Thanks


----------



## ClaudiaCano

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Beautiful blanket.... they well love it!


----------



## yona

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## Designer1234

diane403 said:


> Made this for my husbands nephew who is getting married next weekend.


Wow, I had no idea you could do something this big and so beautiful with a loom. I am going to buy a set of the long ones as well as a grouping of the round ones. I found out that I can loom knit with less pain than regular knitting which is wonderful as I have a shoulder that makes it hurt after a little while after knitting. The loom didn't hurt it. Yay!!

Thanks so much. do you have al ilnk with the whole class starting at the beginning ( I thought the bind off top looks very easy, especially with the instructions on u tube. Thank you so much.


----------



## Jean Marie

Good job I didn't know you could make something that big on a loom.


----------



## Aunt Nay

Very striking. Hw did you get the wavy design? It looks a lot like crocheted designs. Lovely work.


----------



## barbarafletcher

Beautiful...


----------



## DickWorrall

Beautiful.
A work of love.
Dick


----------



## mistymorning2

This is awesome! Have a loom my Husband bought me but never had time to use it yet


----------



## mistymorning2

This is awesome! Have a loom my Husband bought me but never had time to use it yet


----------



## mistymorning2

This is awesome! Have a loom my Husband bought me but never had time to use it yet


----------



## Jean Marie

That was done on a loom? How can you make something that big on a loom? Nice Stitching.


----------



## Looming4life

Beautiful. I'm a loomer n wanted to. Know where I can find this pattern. I'm currently working on a 10 stitch blanket.


----------

